# Good night. My precious Píla



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Píla 
31.12.03 - 24.11.10

Most of you may not know who she was since it's been quite a while since I posted anything about her here on the board. But Píla was a dear, dear friend and companion of mine.

She was the family dog which we got when I was fifteen years old. She stayed with my parents when I moved out. But I frequently took care of her for them if they had to go out of town or on holiday.

Today I recieved a text message from my sister. She asked me to come right over. We needed to talk.

Turned out that dad had been trying to reach me all morning with no success, so it was up to my older sister to tell me that my dearly beloved Píla... was dead.

She had been hit by a car this morning.
Luckily she died at the impact so she did not suffer. I have been crying my eyes out all day. I just can't believe that Píla. My little sister. My friend. My compaion. Is gone.

Tragic.

She really was the worst puppy. She frequently shredded the mail, gnawed all our furniture. If she managed to slip out the door she'd run and have herself a little adventure while we worried sick. It took us months to get her properly housetrained and when other dogs came to visit she'd hog all the toys. But she managed to dig herself right and proper into my heart.

Píla.

When she was about eighteen months old it was as if someone had switched on a light and all of a sudden she became this perfectly behaved dog.
She no longer ran away, gnawed furniture or shredded the mail... though she still hoged her toys. 

Píla.

She loved nothing more then to run and when riding in the car she'd start to whine exitedly when we turned off the road towards the beach where she was allowed to bound. 
She enjoyed to stay around and watch my dad as he worked on the car-engine or help my mother dig up the flowerbeds when she was planting new flowers for the summer. She was a sundog and absolutely loved lying in the sun. 
A stray cat once began to harass our cat and so Píla took it upon herself to guard house and home from this vial villain, who frequently was trying to upset the status quo.

Píla.

She was so *much more *than just a dog. She was a family member. She was my sister. She was apart of our small community, almost everyone living in my small home town has a memory of Píla and remember when we got her as a puppy. And how this little hurricane of havoc became a respectable member of the doggy society. 

Píla, my little sister

Who was taken away from us way, way too soon. I am glad that she did not suffer but I was not ready to say goodbye, not by a long shot. 

My precious Píla.

You will get a final resting place in our beautiful garden where you loved to be. Chasing away unwelcomed cats or just lying in the sun. We will find a nice stone to mark the location where you will now stay forever, yet you will always be alive in our mind and our hearts. 

_Click - clack. Click - clack_ is the sound that will echo in our heads for some time now. It is the sound of you walking across the hard wood floors back home. 

Some may find it ridiculious but now there is a hole in the family. A gap that no one will be able to fill.

It is unfair. It is life.
I will love you. Always and forever.

They say memories are golden, well maybe that is true 
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you. 
A million times I needed you, a million times I cried. 
...If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died. 
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still. 
In my heart you hold a place no one could ever fill. 
If tears could build a stairway and heartache make a lane, 
I'd walk the path to heaven and bring you back again. 
Our family chain is broken, and nothing seems the same. 
But as we are called one by one, the chain will link again.​~ Author Unknown


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was a wonderful dog. You will be together again one day. Take care.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Please accept my heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your beloved Pila.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Pila. I understand your pain because Tuesday I will have to put down my beloved rabbit who I have had for almost 9 years. I sucks so bad that that we lose them long before we are ready.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry she died so tragically and too soon and without a chance to say goodbye. Too many sad stories of loss this holiday. Pila will live on in your hearts and you'll see her in the eyes of another


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.  It's been a long time since you've posted about her but I remember her very well, and she's gone way too soon. :hugs:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Asrun, I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. Pila was a devoted companion that I'm sure you'll miss dearly. Too many dogs gone to the bridge too soon. 
Rest in Peace, Pila


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so sorry! What a tragic loss.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...how heartbreaking. She sounds like she was an amazing family member.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss:hugs:

Rest in Peace Pila


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh man I am so sorry what a tough day to lose a friend


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Pila. That was a beautiful tribute you wrote honoring her memory!

My condolences to you and your family.

:rip: May you run free at the Bridge Pila!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dear Ásrún, what a terrible thing this is!!! I do remember your wonderful pictures and stories of little Pila with the BIG personality! She was so loved in life, and will be so missed in her tragic passing.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

asrun i'm SO sorry, i remember you well from when you used to post here.

bless your heart dear pila, rest in peace.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugging: Your tribute to your beautiful girl has me in tears. Run free sweet Pila


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you all. It's been a rough few days.
Since we don't celebrate thanksgiving here in Iceland it hasn't upset any traditions or holiday spirit - though it is making it harder for me to study for my upcoming exams, heh

she came to me in a dream last night. So vibrant and happy and full of life. I think she just came to say goodbye and that she was well.
Gosh, how I miss her 

But Flækja has really been there for me. Amazing how thereputic it is to have another one by your side, whose fur you can cry in and whose soft tongue wipes away bitter tears.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember your pictures of Pila-I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I remember her and the beautiful pictures you always posted of her and the other dogs. She sounds like she turned out to be one of those once in a lifetime dogs...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

